
.dev domain registration is free now - thecodemonkey
https://domains.google.com
======
mindcrime
Trying to register our .dev now and it's been spinning for the last 10
minutes... I guess there's a lot of demand for these?

~~~
junctioniv
I'm in the same boat right now. Not sure if it's organic demand, or if the
Bots were set free to start registering domains now that the early access fee
is gone.

------
wave100
I had to register through NameCheap since Google's registrar looks like it's
being hugged to death.

------
burger_moon
Crazy how many common nouns are already taken. People are rushing to squat on
these.

------
sahabi
Registered the same domains on namecheap 30 minutes after checking out on
google domains. They were still available. Google domains is still spinning
trying to register the domains.

------
CydeWeys
Correction -- the domains aren't free. They're in the neighborhood of
$12-20/yr (including first year) depending on registrar, for non-premium
domains.

------
izenme
Cue the 501 error when checking out...

------
edgr
I had to use Porkbun.com after 2 failed registrations at Google domains.

------
nokiz
It's 12€ for me here in Spain.

------
sahabi
domains.google site is super slow, and checkout is broken. Registration after
checkout is also broken.

